# Chartering out of St Martin



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am sailing out of St Martin in May with Sunsail. I have gone with Sunsail in the past, but not out of St Martin. I will be visiting Anquilla, St Barts, St Kitts, Nevis, etc. Any one have specific highlights to visit? Anyone been to Saba? Any thoughts are most appreciated. 

Matt


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Matt,
We will be going ourselves in July out of the BVI. I have found a couple logs at WWW.sailonline.com and the people on the the traveltalkonline BB are very helpful as well.

My assistant was in Saba a few years ago and tells me that there is nothing there, plus the anchorage can be very rolly in any kind of swell....
I was alos told by a number of people to stick to the French side of St Martin as it is much nicer than than the Dutch.
Gustavia is VERY expensive and sometimes it is difficult to find a spot close to the harbor...
That is the extend of my knowledge outside of the guide to the leewards...

Herve
http://home.earthlink.net/~hervel/index.html


----------



## capnphil (Feb 20, 2002)

I do not, and so will Sunsail, recommend going to Saba unless you''re a diver. The April 5th reponse is 100% accurate.Good luck and enjoy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Matt,
Wife & I charted out of St. Martin with Sunsail and had a great time.
Per anothers advice avoid the Dutch side. Not nice to say but prior to the rebuilding due to the hurricane in late 90''s the Dutch side was great. We stayed at hotel that was destroyed and rebuilt as was the town of Phillipsburg. Rebuilt to suit the cruiseliners and not appealing at all. 
Heard stories from other charterers that their boats broken into while in slips there. We anchored out and had no problem.
Other islands we visited St. Barts ( Jimmy Buffet), Anguilla and west side of St. Martin great. Visited Saba, is rollly depending on time of year. Great history about the island, King Kong and so on. Great view from the top. 
Didn''t mean to go on but just giving some info. 
Have a great charter.


----------

